# work in progress



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

almost ready for paint


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are you going to sand blast it? You definitely have her down to bare bones! :thumbsup: My father used to have an old 1958 AC he restored when I was a kid. Repainted it orange and put the decal kit on it. It looked sharp.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we just rough up the old paint grind the rust and loose paint don't like to sandblast around engine trans or rearends. the primer we use seems to stick to anything it also fills in small scratches and pits


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear loks like its in pretty good shape n ready for the allis orange got cple i gottta do 2 ....ps woohoo remmbered my passwrd lolarty:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

did you remember it or find it on a little peice of paper in the desk drawer? just curios...lol


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

without sandblasting do you use a sandable primer? I've been really happy with my sandblasting results.
JimD


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its a sandable primer filler all in one. its jd primer yellow stuff i have a buddy works parts there and that what he tells me. its the same stuff i used on my b


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

got it back out of the corner put on final primer coat today. they changed the primer color on me its red now but seems to work the same. will give it first coat of orange tomorrow. it won't like me when its all finished and can't stay in the warm shop anymore


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good bear post some pictures tomorrow with some paint on it.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks a lot better then it did on Dec 30th.
Keep posting pic's


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

looks good bear cant wait see pik of it with orange on it when yer done pak up n head for the border i got couple need paintin lolcruisin


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

did ya paint it yet bear?
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

got a few coats of orange on inbetween other jobs and just bolted tinwork on it tonite should have some time by thurs nite to give it the final coat then hopefully get tires and the decals on by the weekend


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well by all means take some pictures for us Please 
Jody


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear wat u waitin on eace: :jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb LOLL


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah bear...we're gettin' kind of anxious here:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yeah! The primer looks almost good enough as it is. Lookin' good! Can't wait to see the final orange paint job!:thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Still waiting! hehe just kidding still looking good.
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres your pic still no tires or decals


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

left side


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

looks great bear you did a good job:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *heres your pic still no tires or decals *


She's coming along REAL nice and pretty Bear! :thumbsup: Are you using an HVLP gun? Has a nice smooth candy coat. Nice set of wrenches in the background by the way!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks for the compliments guys i sanded the sags out on the right side hood and touched it up this morning. have had a couple no shows on the customer side of things so going to spend more time on the allis today. just a regular devilbiss spary gun have had it for years. those wrenches are for the big stuff


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great! Sure will be pretty when it is done.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You do nice work Bear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

looks great bear come do mine lollol:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

awesome job:thumbsup: 
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So bear you get the decals and tires on yet I'm not rushing just wanting to see it complete.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

decals are on but no tires yet spent most of today at an auction


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Did you buy anything good.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

didn't even buy a coffee the time i was thinking about it dad handed me one he had bought for me


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear let ya slide lol auctions are priority too lollol :tractorsm :elephant: :thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here it is


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Where i cant see it. try again
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'll try again


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

other side


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the light in the shop is bad when i get it outside i'll take another hopefully without the glare and shadows


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Even with the bad light it looks GREAT good job bear you done good:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

In that last picture, whats that shaft that is coming out of the bottom of the trans? Is that the PTO shaft?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice job bear....the finish looks great!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow what a difference.. looks great


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

yes thats the pto shaft. thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bear,

I was just comparing these pictures to the ones you posted 
back in December. 

Wow, what a difference ! :thumbsup: Great Job.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

wc looks great bear must be the devilbiss gun lol we use one had it for years too does good job :elephant: :thumbsup: :elephant:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres an outside pic. dad took it for a drive to check my work out i guess


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a new tractor bear you did a great job:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

looks great bear :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

whoops missed the upfate... That tractor looks awesome! Yer dad has an uncanny resemblence to this guy that has a cabin by me 
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

he also has uncanny resemblance to me. we get called brothers all the time. even asked once if we were twins that 1 went over well


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice work Bear! Thanks for sharing it with us. So what's the next project gonna be?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

next project os getting the crop in the ground after that who knows. wife wants her 555 mh painted i'd rather work on a mm. but i don't want to have to feed myself so i may be spraying red paint next


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

LOLL LOLL bear watch out she mght put ya in tht cooler lollol


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i got these pics scanned of the wc when it first got here


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Quite a difference bewteen before and after! I also can't halp admire the green truck in the background. Looks to be in excellent shape. Chevy?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Real sharp looking work Bear. :thumbsup: Mighty fine lookin' machine and restoration job. Have you got any more projects in mind or are you going to take a breather after this one?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its a 41 ih 3/4 ton bj used as fuel truck up until a few years ago when it gave some starter troubles. i got another starter for it just haven't got it put on. cheif, i'm about ready to spray the z mm i posted a pic of it when i first drug it home to . rounding up some cosmetic peices for the 60 cat then its ready. the next major undertaking may be that 18-36 hart-parr time will tell what happens next. if i had an actual plan then someone might hold me to a schedule


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear that allis ddnt look tht bad before you restored it but looks real good after why dnt you paint tht old ih truck allis orange lol


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Bear:

Nice Job on the old iron. Looks great from my view point.

The pic with Dad testing the work you did is that snow near the front tires?


:worthy: Bob


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

yep that is snow


----------



## 30's Allis (Nov 14, 2004)

hope mine looks that good somday LOL

it looked pretty good when you first got it didnt it???


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it wasn't to bad when i got it someone had cut the steering shaft off, the mag was gone and the differential carrier was broke. engine was also locked up on one cylynder. i just undid the rod and pulled sleeve and all heated the sleeve with the torch and out came the piston. gave the sleeve a light honing freed up the rings and cleaned the piston. got a new sleeve seal and head gasket a couple days later then touched up the valves and put it all back together


----------

